# Prime Rib tonight



## gator1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Dang - we have been eating well over the last few Weeks! Tonight was prime rib, Texas Style of course!

Getting ready:






Dusted and ready:





Out of the oven:





Sliced and Ready:





Plated Up:





What a feast!!!!!!!!

Happy New Year everyone!
Gator


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn Gator, you are going _*CRAZY*_!!  Looks great!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 1, 2007)

That looks great Gator,  I sure am glad you found your way to the forum.


----------



## john a (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a big batch of good looking food.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 2, 2007)

Perfectly cooked!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 2, 2007)

Oooooo Perfect ! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice lookin hunk o meat......gotta have the black eyed peas for new years!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great.  Did you smoke that or girll it.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 2, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Looks great.  *Did you smoke that or girll it.*



I think he cooked it in the oven


----------



## gator1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, that one was cooked in the oven.

Gator


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Fine looking plate of food there Gator


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!  Looks really good.


----------

